# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  عدم نمایش نام کامپوننت در Tool Palette

## rezamahdizadeh

نام یک کامپوننت در *Tools > Options > Environment Options > Component Toolbar*  وجود دارد اما در Tool Palette وجود ندارد. چکار کنم که نمایش دهد.

----------


## rezamahdizadeh

علتت اینسک که hide شده بود. خودم پیداش کردم. کافیست روی Page مربوطه بروی و Unhide کنی.

----------

